# Stall mats?



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

We moved to a great little farm in May, but the old owners were older and didn't do too much in the barn. It's super dusty and needs a bit of work, but we're slowly getting there! We want to put in stall mats, but never having had our own farm before we're not sure what kind would be best and easier to handle. Any opinions? We're on a budget, but of course we don't want ones that will fall apart.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Tractor Supply has Stall Mats at about the least expensive price I have found, the were 37.00 each for a 4' x 6' material is rubber and about an inch thick.



.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Tractor Supply has Stall Mats at about the least expensive price I have found, the were 37.00 each for a 4' x 6' material is rubber and about an inch thick.
> 
> ...


Yep, these are the ones we have in our stalls.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

How do like them? I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A tip for you: Use pliars to move them. We used to need three people to drag the huge ones with our hands, and it was awkward to do. I can move them by myself easily with a pair of pliars.

As for the type of mats, I don't notice a difference between brands.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm, okay. I'll look into them, thanks!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought the TSC ones, and use them as mats in my horse trailer. Heavy to move, but it makes the ride a bit smoother for the horses, and they are about 12 yrs old now and still in decent shape, even had cattle and bison on them.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

hflmusicislife said:


> How do like them? I've heard mixed reviews.


They seem to work well for us, but they're the only ones we've tried.

Personally, I like TSC and think they're customer oriented for the most part and a good company to deal with.

That, and another buck or so will buy you a cup of coffee......:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hflmusicislife said:


> We moved to a great little farm in May, but the old owners were older and didn't do too much in the barn. It's super dusty and needs a bit of work, but we're slowly getting there! We want to put in stall mats, but never having had our own farm before we're not sure what kind would be best and easier to handle. Any opinions? We're on a budget, but of course we don't want ones that will fall apart.


I suggest you taking a look at your local stores who sell farm supplies and ask them those questions. They will be able to tell you what they have in stock and they will be able to advise you.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I am just starting out keeping my horses at home. The biggest thing you can do to help yourself is to compare pricing for everything. My two favorites are the Tractor Supply and Southern States. But where some things are cheaper at Tractor Supply, others are cheaper at Southern States. For instance, t-posts were nearly $2 cheaper per post at Tractor Supply. However, Southern States had larger stall mats for the same price as the smaller ones at Tractor Supply. Call around or look online...you won't even have to waste the gas. Make yourself a list of where you can get what at the best price. 

Think about it. If I buy 30 t-posts, I save $60 by getting them at the Tractor Supply. I can use 6 stall mats that I get from Southern States, that would take me 8 from Tractor Supply. I save $80 by going with Southern States. By taking the time to compare prices and shop at both places, on those items alone I save $140. To me, on big ticket items or things you are buying in quantity, it is worth comparing prices. 

Things like stall mats, t-posts and those kinds of things are pretty much the same quality. The only time I worry about reviews is when something has a motor, such as a barn fan or when I see an item and there is clearly a difference in quality.


----------



## TheMayoMat (Oct 18, 2012)

Any of you have any bad experiences with rubber mats?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

my wife's mare is in her mid to late 20's so i wanted to put heavy duty foam mats (for cows) in her stall and rubber in my mare's stall.

she saw prices and we just went with the TSC rubber ones in the 2 stalls and they are very nice. easy to clean and neither horse seems to come out acting sore as if they were on too hard of a surface all night

a good rubber should hold up much longer than a softer foam mat, and at 1/2 the cost


----------

